# Puede considerársela una tierra de transición



## plaidchuck

Hola a todos de nuevo.

En esta frase:

(hablando de Extremadura): "Puede considerársela una tierra de transición" 

"It can be considered a land of transition."

Es "la" simplemente el complemento directo y "se" impersonal?

Creo que "considerársela" me ha confundido.  Si fuera "se puede considerarla" no me confundiría .


----------



## zhaul-san

Hay dos formas de decirlo

Puede considerarsel*e* una tierra de transición
o
Se le puede considerar una tierra de transición
o 
Puede ser considerada una tierra de transición. --> Está es en mi opinión la traducción más cercana a la frase escrita en inglés.

*la* y *se* tienen la misma intención gramatical en este caso, por lo que no se pueden usar ambas en una sola oración.


----------



## mhp

plaidchuck said:


> Hola a todos de nuevo.
> 
> En esta frase:
> 
> (hablando de Extremadura): "Puede considerársela una tierra de transición"
> 
> "It can be considered a land of transition."
> 
> Es "la" simplemente el complemento directo y "se" impersonal?
> 
> Creo que "considerársela" me ha confundido.  Si fuera "se puede considerarla" no me confundiría .



Your analysis is correct. However, you should be aware of several things:

1. With verbs such as _denominar _and _considerar_, when there is a direct object as well as a predicative complement, it is common to use a preposition to distinguish one from the other.

2. Because of (1), it is common to use an impersonal construction (rather than a passive reflexive):* a* ésta se la considera algo. (note the use of A when the direct object is not a person).

3. In an impersonal construction with SE, it is common to replace LO(s) with LE(s). The same thing happens with LA(s), but to a lesser extent. In your sentence, there is no such substitution, but that explains why some people may think the correct pronoun is LE.


----------



## plaidchuck

mhp said:


> Your analysis is correct. However, you should be aware of several things:
> 
> 3. In an impersonal construction with SE, it is common to replace LO(s) with LE(s). The same thing happens with LA(s), but to a lesser extent. In your sentence, there is no such substitution, but that explains why some people may think the correct pronoun is LE.



So in short having the LA is correct but many speakers would replace it with LE anyways?


----------



## roanheads

¿ No sería mejor escríbirse,----Extremadura puede considerarse como una tierra de transición.?


----------



## mhp

plaidchuck said:


> So in short having the LA is correct but many speakers would replace it with LE anyways?


Yes. You can read more about where this is used in section 4f in this article in the DPD: «_Se le considera el  mejor actor de su tiempo_».


----------



## plaidchuck

Ahh so it's a matter of leísmo... thanks for the help.


----------



## roanheads

plaid,
A different point of view on your thread.
As it is an inanimate subject, I see it  as  a passive reflexive, not an impersonal " se " , and makes me wonder where the original sentence came from.
My post #5 gives my opinion of what it should be.--" puede considerarse ( como )-----"
The link from " mph ", with respect,dealing with " leismo " consists of examples of *animate *subjects , in fact all persons, except the last one which appears to be a barking animal, but nevertheless *animate.*

A quote from the RAE Dicc. Panhispánico de Dudas from " se "---2.  " se " Indicador de oraciones Impersonales o de Pasiva Refleja ---- and included in 2.2, contains the following.

" De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa."

Which explains my use of the Passive Reflexive in #5. as an inanimate " cosa "

plaid, the use of the " impersonal se " and the " se passive reflexive " is indeed a complicated subject which has been discussed ad nauseam in the forum, where you can see lots of opinions.

Saludos.


----------



## plaidchuck

Thank you roan for the thoughtful reply.  It is indeed an interesting topic. For what it's worth the sentence is from the Assimil language program "Using Spanish" which is written in Castillian Spanish, and it is translated in the book as noted above.

The other night I checked my Butt and Benjamin's Spanish Grammar and I found similar information about the impersonal se, yet there were examples where this exact form was used anyways.  It just shows how overworked and ambiguous "se" can be.  I suppose at the end of the day as long as the message gets across it doesn't really matter.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si lleva complemento directo como es el caso (_a Extremadura… -la_) ese *se* marca la _impersonalidad_ tanto del infinitivo como del verbo principal. Si construyésemos _Extremadura puede considerarse una tierra de transición_, entonces el *se* pasivizaría _*puede*_ y *considerar,* y *Extremadura* sería su sujeto paciente. Pero no olvidemos que una pasiva refleja no expresa nunca el agente de la acción, por lo que también es impersonal.


----------



## Pitt

XiaoRoel said:


> Si lleva complemento directo como es el caso (_a Extremadura… -la_) ese *se* marca la _impersonalidad_ tanto del infinitivo como del verbo principal. Si construyésemos _Extremadura puede considerarse una tierra de transición_, entonces el *se* pasivizaría _*puede*_ y *considerar,* y *Extremadura* sería su sujeto paciente. Pero no olvidemos que una pasiva refleja no expresa nunca el agente de la acción, por lo que también es impersonal.


 
Lo has explicado muy bien. Sólo una nota: Según el DPD para cosas la construcción impersonal con SE no es recomendable. Por eso creo que la *pasiva refleja* corresponde a la norma:

_Extremadura puede considerarse una tierra de transición._
_Extremadura se puede considerar una tierra de transición._

¿Son ambas construcciones (posición de se) posibles?

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Sí. 
_Extremadura puede considerarse una tierra de transición.
Extremadura se puede considerar una tierra de transición._
Se prefiere la primera.


----------



## flljob

plaidchuck said:


> Ahh so it's a matter of leísmo... thanks for the help.


 
No, no es un leísmo. Etimológicamente debe usarse un pronombre indirecto, porque se trata de una intransitivización.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No veo la intransitivización de _considerar_ por ningún sitio. *Considerar* es un verbo transitivo-copulativo que se construye con OD (_*la*_) y Predicativo del OD (*tierra de transición*). Usar _*le*_ (¡además con un OD femenino!) en este caso es leísmo "no admitido" por la RAE.
Tampoco veo la preferencia por que el morfema *se* acompañe al infinitivo y no al verbo principal. No me parece más recomendable una opción que otra. Dependerá mucho del ritmo de la prosa. Como morfema de *impersonalidad* afecta a las dos formas verbales a la vez.
Lo mismo digo de la recomendación del DPHD (aparte que *tierra* en ese sentido telúrico que exhibe el párrafo, se trata como un ser animado a nivel morfosintáctico, sufre una *personificatio*) no veo mucho sentido a no recomendar las impersonales con OD "de cosa". Es una opinión estilística, tan válida como cualquier otra, pero ese tipo de oraciones son totalmente normales en el habla y en la escritura.


----------



## flljob

Se le ve mucho por estos lugares.
Ve es verbo transitivo. También es una pasiva.
¿Cuál es la diferencia con considerar?

Saludos


----------



## plaidchuck

flljob,

Así que en este caso dices que "puede considerársela" es incorrecto?


----------



## flljob

Según Ma. Ángeles Álvarez Martínez*, en su libro _El pronombre I_, las dos son correctas. Lo puedes consultar en las páginas 57-59. Editorial Arcolibros.
Un ejemplo tomado de la página 58:
_Insultaron a la patria - *la* insultaron._
_Se insultó a la patria - se *le* insultó._

Saludos

*La autora es española.


----------



## mhp

plaidchuck said:


> flljob,
> 
> Así que en este caso dices que "puede considerársela" es incorrecto?



That's a good question. (I'm completely confused too)


----------



## XiaoRoel

El _problema de la autora_ citada es que considera *se* un _intransitivitizador_ en su ejemplo cuando en realidad es un *impersonalizador* y la construcción con _le_ un claro *leísmo* (el femenino, _le_ por *la*, ni lo admite la RAE).


----------



## flljob

_Se acompañó a los reyes hasta el yate._
_a los reyes_ es un CI. sustituyendo con pronombres:
_Se *les* acompañó hasta el yate._
En cuanto a la RAE, tú nos has demostrado qué falible es.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

*A los reyes* es un claro _OD de persona_ introducido por el morfema *a*. El *se* es un impersonalizador. _Se *los* acompañó hasta el yate_.
Un saludo.


----------



## furrykef

plaidchuck said:


> Ahh so it's a matter of leísmo... thanks for the help.



Not quite. See section 12.6.3 in Butt & Benjamin.

Incidentally I had similar confusion with le vs. lo/la a couple of days ago. See this thread. The most important part from it is this:



> I actually found this in Butt & Benjamin's "A New Reference Grammar  of Modern Spanish", specifically in section 12.6.3. (I tried to look it  up earlier, but I didn't find it.) Apparently "le" is indeed preferred  after "se" for the direct object if the "le" refers to a human, because  "se lo" is usually read as if it were "le lo" (though "le lo" is  grammatically incorrect, of course) -- unless of course the "le lo"  meaning is exactly what you intend.
> 
> Apparently "lo" can be used as well, though. An amusing example from an  interview was provided in the book where both forms were used:
> -- No se le acusa de ningún hecho.
> -- Y entonces ¿de qué se lo acusa?


----------



## flljob

Un ejemplo mexicano: no es lo mismo *se le cogió [a ella] con las manos en la masa* que *se la cogió [a ella] con las manos en la masa*.

En la 2a. el pronombre *se* es un dativo ético.

Saludos


----------



## plaidchuck

Hmm so is the difference in translation between the two sentences as follows?:

primera frase: "They caught her red handed"

segunda frase: "She was caught red handed"


----------



## Pitt

furrykef said:


> Not quite. See section 12.6.3 in Butt & Benjamin.
> 
> Incidentally I had similar confusion with le vs. lo/la a couple of days ago. See this thread. The most important part from it is this:


 

Apparently "lo" can be used as well, though. An amusing example from an interview was provided in the book where both forms were used:
-- No se le acusa de ningún hecho.
-- Y entonces ¿de qué se lo acusa? 

---------------------

Lo veo así:

_No se le acusa de ningún hecho._
le = complemento directo (leísmo admitido)

_Y entonces ¿de qué se lo acusa?_
lo = complemento directo

Que yo sepa el uso de LE en vez de LO en oraciones impersonales con SE es muy común, casí "normal".
¿Es verdad?

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Sí. En México es normal, pero no es un leísmo. Es un indirecto con todas las de la ley.

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Lo que dice nuestro " amado "DPDD.

*f)*Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]); _«Se le vio_ [al niño] _algunas veces contento» _(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); _«Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda» _(Fuentes _Ceremonias_ [Méx. 1989]); _«En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito» _(Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]); _«Al rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri _Visita_ [Ven. 1990]); sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_ _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]); _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» _(Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]); _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]). 

¡ Saludos a todos. !


----------



## flljob

plaidchuck said:


> Hmm so is the difference in translation between the two sentences as follows?:
> 
> primera frase: "They caught her red handed"
> 
> segunda frase: "She was caught red handed"


 

No. Es algo completamente diferente, pero no lo puedo traducir.

Saludos


----------



## plaidchuck

flljob said:


> No. Es algo completamente diferente, pero no lo puedo traducir.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, entonces puedes explicar la diferencia en español?  También qué es un dátivo ético?


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> Según Ma. Ángeles Álvarez Martínez*, en su libro _El pronombre I_, las dos son correctas. Lo puedes consultar en las páginas 57-59. Editorial Arcolibros.
> Un ejemplo tomado de la página 58:
> _Insultaron a la patria - *la* insultaron._
> _Se insultó a la patria - se *le* insultó._
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *La autora es española.


 
Para evitar el leísmo creo que es correcto:
_Se insultó a la patria > Se la insultó._

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> Para evitar el leísmo creo que es correcto:
> _Se insultó a la patria > Se la insultó._
> 
> Saludos


Insisto, por lo que ya se discutió amplísimamente en los mensajes previos: no es un leísmo, en todo caso, sería un laísmo. 


plaidchuck said:


> Hmm so is the difference in translation between the two sentences as follows?:
> 
> primera frase: "They caught her red handed"
> 
> segunda frase: "He *fucked* her"


Saludos


----------



## plaidchuck

That certainly is a difference in meaning!!  So I'm getting the picture now that le is implying they caught her (doing something) while la is saying something was done to her body(physically).


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> _Se insultó a la patria _



Is this sentence an impersonal construction with SE?


----------



## flljob

Es una construcción heredada del latín en la que los verbos transitivos sufrían una intransitivización. Puedes llamarla impersonal, es lo de menos.

Saludos


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> Es una construcción heredada del latín en la que los verbos transitivos sufrían una intransitivización. Puedes llamarla impersonal, es lo de menos.
> 
> Saludos



Now I understand what XiaoRoel was talking about. 

Unfortunately, your view seems to be unique and inconstant with modern Spanish grammar. In a sentence such as "se ve a las niñas," the verb "ver" is transitive and "las niñas" is the direct object. The impersonal nature of the construction is very important and explains why we don't say "se ven a las niñas."


----------



## flljob

La gramátcia española moderna admite el pronombre indirecto _le_. Además, ya habrás visto que en México es un uso generalizado actualmente.


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> La gramátcia española moderna admite el pronombre indirecto _le_. Además, ya habrás visto que en México es un uso generalizado actualmente.



Yes it does. 

It is an acceptable form of _leísmo_. It is acceptable because of its history and widespread use in many Spanish speaking countries, including Mexico and Spain. However, if someone says "a María se la ve", you should not call it 'laísmo'. LA is simply the correct pronoun because María is in fact the direct object of a transitive verb.


----------



## flljob

mhp said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> It is an acceptable form of _leísmo_. It is acceptable because of its history and widespread use in many Spanish speaking countries, including Mexico and Spain. However, if someone says "a María se la ve", you should not call it 'laísmo'. LA is simply the correct pronoun because María is in fact the direct object of a transitive verb.


 
Insisto. Si se convierte en un intransitivo, no puede llevar un objeto directo. En uno de los mensajes anteriores hay referencia bibliográfica, en donde se explica esto. *No es un leísmo*.


----------



## mhp

Hi,

If "a María se la ve" is not _leísmo, _then what is "a María se la ve"? You have made it clear that you think the second sentence is an incorrect use of LA where LE should be used---i.e. laísmo. That's where most people will disagree with you. As the DPD puts it (see message #27): «Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los  orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo.»  This is by definition _leísmo_.


----------



## flljob

Yo le gusto, cambia el dativo por un directo. Yo la gusto. Cambia el significado.

Estoy de acuerdo de que en la conciencia colectiva en una construcción como _se le ve (a ella) mucho por estos rumbos_ el OD es ella. Pero etimológicamente el uso de le es correcto porque se trata de una intransitivización del verbo ver.
Yo no soy lingüista, pero Álvarez, la autora del libro que cité, sí lo es. ¿Por qué no le das una ojeada?

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> It is an acceptable form of _leísmo_. It is acceptable because of its history and widespread use in many Spanish speaking countries, including Mexico and Spain. However, if someone says "a María se la ve", you should not call it 'laísmo'. LA is simply the correct pronoun because María is in fact the direct object of a transitive verb.


 
I totally agree with you. 
Example of _laísmo_:
*LA doy un regalo a María (correcto: LE doy un regalo a María)

Regards


----------



## furrykef

mhp said:


> As the DPD puts it (see message #27): «Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los  orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo.»  This is by definition _leísmo_.



I think most would define leísmo as the _non-standard_ (outside Madrid, etc.) use of "le" in place of lo (and, rarely, la). It's all in how exactly you define "leísmo". But yes, some people might not define it that way; what does it matter? There's no sense getting into a terminology debate.


----------



## mhp

furrykef said:


> I think most would define leísmo as the _non-standard_ (outside Madrid, etc.) use of "le" in place of lo (and, rarely, la). It's all in how exactly you define "leísmo". But yes, some people might not define it that way; what does it matter? There's no sense getting into a terminology debate.



There are many kinds of _leísmo_; however, the thing that got my attention was calling _"__Se insultó a la patria -> Se la insultó_" A case of _laísmo_, which is not.  It is good to recognize certain uses of pronouns as common, but it is an entirely different matter to call the careful use of pronouns an error.


----------



## flljob

... el se de las construcciones pasivas, medias y reflexivas _es_ un se acusativo, con lo que puede ser considerado un clítico objetivo o de objeto (CD), mientras que el de las impersonales es un _se_ nominativo, y por tanto es un clítico subjetivo o de concordancia de sujeto. *La consecuencia más interesante es que sólo en las primeras se es un elemento intransitivizador que convierte un predicado transitivo en uno intransitivo.**

*Más claro, ni el agua.*

El leísmo es un solecismo que consiste en usar un pronombre indirecto en función de complemento directo. Esta es la segunda referencia que doy, que explica la función intransitivizadora de se. Con los verbos intransitivos no puedes usar un pronombre indirecto, si lo haces cambias el significado del verbo. 
*Sánchez López, Cristina._ Las construcciones con se._ Visor libros. Pág. 142


----------



## mhp

flljob said:


> ... el se de las construcciones pasivas, medias y  reflexivas _es_ un se acusativo, con lo que puede ser considerado  un clítico objetivo o de objeto (CD), mientras que el de las  impersonales es un _se_ nominativo, y por tanto es un clítico  subjetivo o de concordancia de sujeto. *La consecuencia más  interesante es que sólo en las primeras se es un elemento intransitivizador que convierte un predicado  transitivo en uno intransitivo.**
> 
> *Más claro, ni el agua.*



In other words, the author is saying that in an impersonal sentence with  SE, SE is *not *"un elemento intransitivizador". 

For example, in "se ven las montañas," which is passive reflexive, "ver" is essentially intransitive  and in "se invita a las mujeres," which is impersonl, "invitar" is a transitive verb.


----------



## flljob

Perfecto, ya entendí. Tú tienes toda la razón. Pero te sugiero la lectura de las dos referencias. 
Dejo la información, pues a alguien menos narcisista que yo, le pueder ser útil.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

No entiendo esto lío.

En la construcción impersonal con SE el verbo _invitar_ es transitivo. Por eso la forma de dativo LES es un complemento directo (leísmo), no un complemento indirecto.

_Se invita a las mujeres._
a las mujeres = complemento directo

_A las mujeres se las invita._
las = complemento directo

_A las mujeres se les invita._
les = forma de dativo en función de complemento directo (leísmo)

Esto es lo que dice el DPD (entrada: leísmo 4f).

Saludos a todos


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> No entiendo esto lío.
> 
> En la construcción impersonal con SE el verbo _invitar_ es transitivo. Por eso la forma de dativo LES es un complemento directo (leísmo), no un complemento indirecto.
> 
> _Se invita a las mujeres.  *¿Qué tipo de construcción es ésta? ¿Es impersonal pasiva, pasiva refleja, etc.? Después lees el párrafo de mi mensaje previo, y tú decides cuál usar.*_
> 
> Saludos a todos


 
Saludos


----------



## plaidchuck

Yep I'm lost now   Can someone put up a brief review of this info?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Invitar* es un verbo *transitivo con OD* (en este caso _las mujeres_). *Se* aquí es un morfema (no un pronombre, y de hecho si lo traduces al francés tienes que usar *on*, morfema de impersonal también, no el pronombre *se*). La oración se analiza así:
*Se invita:* _núcleo verbal_ de la oración, _transitivo activo_, _impersonalizado_ por _se _(esto quiere decir que no se nombra el agente de la acción).
*A las mujeres:* objeto directo.
Si introduces un *las* (nunca _les_, violento leismo, plural y femenino, un feo solecismo), sólo haces una expleción (correlativa), perfectamente prescindible, pero _muy común en el habla_. El fórico tiene que anunciar el OD con los que se da un _OD bimembre con la correlación_ _*l**as… a las mujeres*_).


----------



## Pitt

XiaoRoel said:


> *Invitar* es un verbo *transitivo con OD* (en este caso _las mujeres_). *Se* aquí es un morfema (no un pronombre, y de hecho si lo traduces al francés tienes que usar *on*, morfema de impersonal también, no el pronombre *se*). La oración se analiza así:
> *Se invita:* _núcleo verbal_ de la oración, _transitivo activo_, _impersonalizado_ por _se _(esto quiere decir que no se nombra el agente de la acción).
> *A las mujeres:* objeto directo.
> Si introduces un *las* (nunca _les_, violento leismo, plural y femenino, un feo solecismo), sólo haces una expleción (correlativa), perfectamente prescindible, pero _muy común en el habla_. El fórico tiene que anunciar el OD con los que se da un _OD bimembre con la correlación_ _*l**as… a las mujeres*_).


 
Con otras palabras todas estas construcciones son correctas (sin leísmo):

_1. Se invita a las mujeres [OD]._
_2. A las mujeres [OD] se las [OD] invita._
_3. Se las [OD] invita a las mujeres [OD). (con valor enfático)_

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Un se intransitivizador es el que convierte un verbo transitivo en intransitivo.

Levanto el papel. Transitivo.
Me levanto. Intransitivo.
Se diferencia del reflexivo en que al usar éste, el verbo sigue siendo transitivo. Puedes duplicar el OD: Me veo en el espejo. Me veo a mí mismo en el espejo. 
En cambio no puedes decir _me levanto a mí miso_.

Como puedes ver, el uso de _le_ en este tipo de construcciones en zonas no leístas se explica por la intransitivización del verbo.
Inicialmente creí que había poca bibliografía al respecto. En Internet abunda. 

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> Un se intransitivizador es el que convierte un verbo transitivo en intransitivo.
> 
> Levanto el papel. Transitivo.
> Me levanto. Intransitivo.
> Se diferencia del reflexivo en que al usar éste, el verbo sigue siendo transitivo. Puedes duplicar el OD: Me veo en el espejo. Me veo a mí mismo en el espejo.
> En cambio no puedes decir _me levanto a mí miso_.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. En_ Me levanto_ ME es un componte del verbo intransitivo _levantarse_.
levantar = transitivo, levantarse = verbo pronominal (siempre intransitivo) 

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo en *levantarse* veo más bien un _valor medio_ y el *se* todavía es anlizable como un OD: es de los verbos al límite entre _se pronombre_ y _se morfema_, como ya serían el _se_ _intransitivo_, el _impersonal_ y el _pasivo_.
En todo caso, en la frase que venimos analizando para mí está claro el sentido de _morfema impersonal_ de *se*, que respeta la _transitividad_ del verboEs decir no creo que aquí se invite equivalga a se hace una invitación, sentido intransitivo llamado absoluto, sino que invitar conserva todas su transitividad.
Las confusiones se originan en el morfema *a* de OD personal (que es isomorfo con el morfema *a* de OI) _necesario por la semántica del verbo_ que no admite un OD de cosa. Si tomamos otro verbo transitivo que admita ambos tipos de OD se ve claramente el valor de OD de _*a las mujeres*_. Por ejemplo _*oír*_: _se oyó _ _*un ruído* /se oyó *al orador*_. La semántica verbal orienta algo en estas construcciones.
En nuestro estilo de lenguas (las indoeuropeas) en general los elementos que se refieren a las desinencias de terceras personas, morfemas y desinencias de voz pasiva, elementos de voz media, están relacionados variando de lengua a lengua (a veces coincidiendo algunas, incluso sorprendentemente como la -r de pasivo-impersonal del latín y del hitita). De alguna manera en nuestra psicología lo verbal se articula según las categorías de agente y paciente: la ausencia de agente marca la impersonalidad, su silenciamiento o minoración la pasividad; la ausencia de paciente marca la intransitividad. Los recursos que ofrece la lengua se agrupan y disgregan, se usan y reutilizan una y otra vez en el curso de la diacronía, hasta que aparecen las lenguas comunes que van fijando los nuevos sistemas resultantes.


----------



## zambt

Pitt said:


> Con otras palabras todas estas construcciones son correctas (sin leísmo):
> 
> _1. Se invita a las mujeres [OD]._
> _2. A las mujeres [OD] se las [OD] invita._
> _3. Se las [OD] invita a las mujeres [OD). (con valor enfático)_
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Saludos



Disculpen la intromisión, pero me parecen incorrectos los ejemplos 2 y 3.

El "se las" ha cambiado el sentido de la oración que, en principio, era claramente impersonal y que, luego del cambio, ya no queda claro si es una tercera persona la que invita a las mujeres sin saberse para quienes.

Tampoco soy linguista, pero estoy convencido que si una regla gramatical cambia el sentido de una oración, entonces está siendo mal aplicada.

En algunos lugares de España he visto cometer el error (en diarios, programas de TV, revistas, conversaciones cotidianas) de sustituir el LE por LO: "Se LO ve muy bien a él", "Lo vieron, lo llamaron y LO dijeron". En ese caso se trata de clarísimos casos de loísmo, pero curiosamente no se aplican las mismas reglas para sujetos femeninos (espero no tener que explicar esta afirmación). Este mismo error se está extendiendo por muchos países, pero me parece que es algo más bien reciente.

La única forma posible que veo para mantener el SENTIDO (¿no es lo más importante de cualquier forma de comunicación escrita?) a los ejemplos es utilizar LE en lugar de LA:

_1. Se invita a las mujeres._
_2. A las mujeres se LES invita._
_3. Se LES invita a las mujeres._

Y me cargo el OD pues me interesa mucho más que mi oración conserve el sentido, antes de que mantenga las formas. Dicho sea de paso, sospecho que las formas están siendo mal aplicadas o están omitiendo algo.

No sería lo mismo si hablamos de un canibal:

_1. Se come a las mujeres._
_2. A las mujeres se LAS come._
_3. Se LAS come a las mujeres._

En este caso SI hablamos de OD, pues la oración tiene un sujeto (el canibal) que ejecuta una acción (verbo) sobre un objeto (OD).

La diferencia es que si la oración no tuviera a un canibal, sería impersonal y deberíamos considerar la impersonalidad aún después de transformarla.

En resumen:

A las mujeres se las come ---> No es impersonal (¡el canibal, el canibal!)
A las mujeres se les invita ---> Es impersonal

Pero si el sentido de una oración no es tan importante (tanto como lo más) como yo pienso, entonces estoy dando patadas de ahogado. En fin, la lengua es algo vivo y no voy a criticar a nadie por usar una forma u otra. 
¡Lo importante es que aún podemos entendernos!

Un saludo


----------



## mhp

Hola, zambet:

Si no es mucho pedir, ¿podrías decir de dónde eres? Eso te lo pregunto sólo para saber donde los pronombres se usan como ya has indicado.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Las formas de dativo LE/LES en una construcción impersonal siempre son un complemento directo (no un complemento indirecto). El gramático Seco dice:

«Cuando el pronombre personal de tercera persona en función de complemento directo concurre con _*se *_
en oraciones de sentido impersonal, hay duda entre usar *le*,*les *para masculino y femenino:
_SE LES castigará_
‘ellos serán castigados’ o ‘ellas serán castigadas’ 
o bien *le* o *lo*,*los *para masculino: 
_SE LOS castigará_
‘ellos serán castigados’
y *la*, *las *para femenino: 
_SE LAS castigará_ 
‘ellas serán castigadas’; 
o bien *le*, *les* para masculino: 
_SE LES puede sacar a flote_ [a ellos], 
y *la*, *las* para femenino:
_Según el punto de donde SE LAS mira._
Aunque es cuestión mal dilucidada por los gramáticos, el hecho es que en la lengua general de hoy, en* España*, se prefiere la tercera y última opción de las mencionadas (masculino: _*se le, se les*_; femenino: _*se la, se* *las*_); en *América*, la segunda (masculino: _*se lo, se los*_, femenino: _*se la,* *se** las*_).» [Seco: 1998: 180, § 6].

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> Aunque es cuestión mal dilucidada por los gramáticos, el hecho es que en la lengua general de hoy, en* España*, se prefiere la tercera y última opción de las mencionadas (masculino: _*se le, se les*_; femenino: _*se la, se* *las*_); en *América*, la segunda (masculino: _*se lo, se los*_, femenino: _*se la,* *se** las*_).» [Seco: 1998: 180, § 6].
> 
> Saludos


 
Recuerda que México está en América, así que no nos apliques lo subrayado. En México se prefiere el dativo, que es _le, les_, para masculino y femenino; y si es un dativo, no se *le* puede considerar leísmo.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

"Se la considera una tierra de transición" es lo más habitual por aquí.

Parece que en México lo habitual es "se le considera una tierra de transición".


----------



## zambt

mhp said:
			
		

> Si no es mucho pedir, ¿podrías decir de dónde eres?





flljob said:


> Recuerda que México está en América, así que no nos apliques lo subrayado. En México se prefiere el dativo, que es _le, les_, para masculino y femenino; y si es un dativo, no se *le* puede considerar leísmo.
> 
> Saludos


Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo mismo para mi tierra de origen: República Dominicana.



			
				Pitt said:
			
		

> Aunque es cuestión mal dilucidada por los gramáticos, el hecho es que en  la lengua general de hoy, en* España*,  se prefiere la tercera y última opción de las mencionadas (masculino: _*se le, se les*_; femenino: _*se la, se* *las*_);  en *América*, la segunda (masculino: _*se lo, se los*_, femenino: _*se la,* *se** las*_).»  [Seco: 1998: 180, § 6].
> Saludos



En general me parece bien lo que pone Seco, salvo por su opinión de lo que se usa en el habla de América (en realidad son muchos países, muchas variantes).

Al parecer nadie toma en cuenta el cambio de sentido en una oración (y disculpen el ejemplo tan cursi, pero queda mejor que el del canibal) en:

- A las mujeres se LAS besa
- A las mujeres se LES besa

¿Qué opinan?
¿Son dos oraciones con distinto significado o simplemente consideran que una es correcta y la otra no?

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

zambt said:


> Al parecer nadie toma en cuenta el cambio de sentido en una oración (y disculpen el ejemplo tan cursi, pero queda mejor que el del canibal) en:
> 
> - A las mujeres se LAS besa
> - A las mujeres se LES besa
> 
> ¿Qué opinan?
> ¿Son dos oraciones con distinto significado o simplemente consideran que una es correcta y la otra no?
> 
> Saludos


 
En mi opinión (como extranjero) ambas oraciones sin más contexto tienen el mismo significado.

_A las mujeres se LAS besa. _
LAS = complemento directo
_A las mujeres se LES besa._
LES = complemento directo (leísmo admitido)

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Opino como Pitt, salvo en que no me pronuncio sobre si es o no leísmo. El caso es que es válido.

Otra cosa sería que la frase fuera "A las mujeres se les besa las manos". Entonces sería un complemento indirecto, dativo posesivo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En general me parece bien lo que pone Seco, salvo por su opinión de lo que se usa en el habla de América (en realidad son muchos países, muchas variantes).
Seco, como es costumbre habla de español de América (un mundo de variedades) y de español de España (otro mundo). Ya me he manifestado en el sentido de que esta división geográfica de la lengua no se atiene a la realidad. Lo más propio es hablar de _español atlántico_ y _español peninsular_, en el sentido de que al español atlántico, además de las variedades americanas, también pertenecen las variantes occidentales españolas del español, marcadas por un sustrato occidental (leonés y gallegoportugués, a su vez de sustrato céltoide) y por la comunicación marítima constante durante siglos con América.
De todas maneras la extensión desaforada del leísmo en México se constituye en excepción en el español atlántico (no leísta) y es moderna, desarrollada _a partir del leísmo de cortesía_ por el influjo de los medios de comunicación de masas.


----------



## zambt

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión (como extranjero) ambas oraciones sin más contexto tienen el mismo significado.
> 
> _A las mujeres se LAS besa. _
> LAS = complemento directo
> _A las mujeres se LES besa._
> LES = complemento directo (leísmo admitido)
> 
> Saludos



Sin embargo yo pienso distinto. Sin más contexto, pueden dar lugar a interpretaciones diferentes (contextos imaginarios que dependan del estado de ánimo del receptor).

"A las mujeres se las besa" es una frase que no encuentro del todo impersonal.
Si una persona viene y me dice de buenas a primeras "A las mujeres se las besa", posiblemente yo le pregunte "¿Quién se las besa?"

Por el contrario, "A las mujeres se les besa" si me suena totalmente impersonal al primer golpe de voz, pese a que su uso sea considerado "leísta".

Sin embargo se recomienda el uso de LE/LES para referentes masculinos y no termino de asimilar esa diferencia, si los problemas son básicamente los mismos.

Un saludo


----------



## 3l1kl0X

Woot?
Prueba del algodón de la pasiva..
A las mujeres se *las* besa. (CD)
*Las mujeres* son besadas.

A las mujeres se les besa. (¿El qué se les besa o dónde?)
A las mujeres se les besa en la frente. (Suena extraño pero es un CI)

No puede ser les porque sería leísmo NO ADMITIDO. El leísmo solo se admite si es singular, en plural suena a rayos.


----------



## Pitt

3l1kl0X said:


> Woot?
> Prueba del algodón de la pasiva..
> A las mujeres se *las* besa. (CD)
> *Las mujeres* son besadas.
> 
> A las mujeres se les besa. (¿El qué se les besa o dónde?)
> A las mujeres se les besa en la frente. (Suena extraño pero es un CI)
> 
> No puede ser les porque sería leísmo NO ADMITIDO. El leísmo solo se admite si es singular, en plural suena a rayos.


 
Segun el DPD en oraciones impersonales con SE también es aceptable el uso de LE(S) en vez de LA(S). 

...sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_ _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]).


----------



## flljob

3l1kl0X said:


> Woot?
> Prueba del algodón de la pasiva..
> A las mujeres se *las* besa. (CD)
> *Las mujeres* son besadas.
> 
> A las mujeres se les besa. (¿El qué se les besa o dónde?)
> A las mujeres se les besa en la frente. (Suena extraño pero es un CI)
> 
> No puede ser les porque sería leísmo NO ADMITIDO. El leísmo solo se admite si es singular, en plural suena a rayos.



No tomas en cuenta que el acusativo también tiene problemas.

En _Se las besa _el _se _puede entenderse como un dativo ético.

Saludos


----------



## zambt

3l1kl0X said:


> Woot?
> Prueba del algodón de la pasiva..
> A las mujeres se *las* besa. (CD)
> *Las mujeres* son besadas.
> 
> A las mujeres se les besa. (¿El qué se les besa o dónde?)
> A las mujeres se les besa en la frente. (Suena extraño pero es un CI)


No me había puesto a pensar en esa interpretación. 

Pero puestos a analizar detenidamente, ese problema surge tanto con LES cómo con LAS:

A las mujeres les besa las manos: A las mujeres se las besa

También suena extraño, pero esta construcción aparece incluso con referentes masculinos:

Al muchacho se la rompen (la pierna)

En este caso el OD sería la pierna (¿o me equivoco?) y sin embargo no está  explícitamente mencionado en la oración.
En este ejemplo, al menos en mi caso, queda claro que el sentido es "Ellos/ellas le rompen la pierna al muchacho". El agente ha quedado evidenciado por el uso del LA y la conjugación del verbo. Igual que en:

Al muchacho se la rompe -> Él/ella le rompe la pierna al muchacho

Este sería otro motivo más para pensar que el LE/LES es más adecuado para oraciones impersonales: 

Al muchacho se le rompe  -> La pierna se le rompe al muchacho




> No puede ser les porque sería leísmo NO ADMITIDO. El leísmo solo se  admite si es singular, en plural suena a rayos.


Supongo que es por que no estás acostumbrado a escucharlo en plural.


----------



## 3l1kl0X

Me estas rayando jajaja



			
				zambt said:
			
		

> Supongo que es por que no estás acostumbrado a escucharlo en plural.



No, porque el leísmo se admite oficialmente si es singular, no así si es plural.. tristemente escucho ambos muy a menudo, en Madrid son leístas y laístas una gran parte de la población..


----------

